# *** valeter offering services on Facebook in hereford***



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

So I just had to ask how much and what products he uses :crackup:









IDE not wash my works van with them :lol:
AS is ok but the dash dressings lol


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

At least your getting products, usually a bucket and sponge and some fairy liquid with a quick vac for £20 ha


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

bmerritt87 said:


> At least your getting products, usually a bucket and sponge and some fairy liquid with a quick vac for £20 ha


Ye fair comment I suppose :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure what your point is, the guy might do a very good job for twenty quid.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

S63 said:


> Not sure what your point is, the guy might do a very good job for twenty quid.


Ill pay him to do your car then


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

evogeof said:


> Ill pay him to do your car then


Find a random stranger with a pink oxidized car and offer your generosity to a good cause.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

There is a market for all types
this person is making a living and probably make a lot of people happy

FFS - swirls, RDS, 2BM, if we all ware so cought up in this s**t what would happen

i hate it when people look down and laugh at others


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the prob here? Isn't that just car cleaning for 'normal' folk? Nothing wrong with that. 

We all can't be detailers


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It is without doubt the one area of DW that I truly don't care for. Normally afflicts newcomers who apon finding DW promptly stick their nose in the air and become very arrogant and snobbish about anyone that doesn't do things the DW way, I must try and find a suitable name for these misguided souls.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Guy is doing a service,:thumb:

Better than being on the dole and claiming money for nothing.:thumb:

And for the products he uses £20 seems fine.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

People criticise people off here then people on here criticise him! The Irony


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Reads a few threads about detailing, washes a couple of cars, purposefully tries to mock someone making a living online, because they didn't do it the exact way he would.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

im not being funny but what are you expecting for £20? 

your seals fed with swissvax? come on mate have a think about it.

a mini valet takes what? an hour? most valeters and detailers charge around £30 an hour, so to keep up with competition hes charging £20 and using cheaper products.

Perfect business sense to me....

People like the OP are the only thing i dont like about DW. not everyone can afford to buy in bulk to get stuff cheap enough to knock out £20 mini valets with AF or other top names. And for all you know he does a bloody good job.

cant knock him myself, as others have said at least he's earning and not claiming.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im not sure that guy really deserves to be ridiculed here because of what he's offering in terms of a service and trying to earn a living, he has done nothing wrong in my eyes, he has offered a service, you asked a question and he answered you, and honestly too. 

The only pit fall in my eyes is perhaps he could converse with his customers in a slightly better manner, but Im not sure a public forum roasting is necessary.

I started out my self cleaning cars for about the same money and im proud that, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

S63 said:


> It is without doubt the one area of DW that I truly don't care for. Normally afflicts newcomers who apon finding DW promptly stick their nose in the air and become very arrogant and snobbish about anyone that doesn't do things the DW way, I must try and find a suitable name for these misguided souls.


Already got one.....and we're both thinking the same.


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Well i was going to post but i think others have it summed up.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't 2 bucket my car, i don't use all top end products , i don't even own a foam lance . To much snobbery sometimes. Nothing wrong with what hes using at all


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> I don't 2 bucket my car, i don't use all top end products , i don't even own a foam lance . To much snobbery sometimes. Nothing wrong with what hes using at all


I agree !!


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

andystevens said:


> I agree !!


Only because you both got the same car haha lol :driver:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Have used ****pit shines for years now must be ok same people still doing cars for in my spare time when not working


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

gavin_d said:


> Only because you both got the same car haha lol :driver:


lol......:car:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

S63 said:


> It is without doubt the one area of DW that I truly don't care for. Normally afflicts newcomers who apon finding DW promptly stick their nose in the air and become very arrogant and snobbish about anyone that doesn't do things the DW way, I must try and find a suitable name for these misguided souls.


Pea****s, strutting about.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

S63 said:


> It is without doubt the one area of DW that I truly don't care for. Normally afflicts newcomers who apon finding DW promptly stick their nose in the air and become very arrogant and snobbish about anyone that doesn't do things the DW way, I must try and find a suitable name for these misguided souls.


I think 'myopic, sycophantic, over-zealous, obtuse imbecile' is the descriptive phrase you're looking for; though seeing as I'm becoming Australianised, w*nkers. If he used Crystal Rock or, god help us, something out of a cut glass jar with a lid finely constructed out of unicorn teeth, encrusted with pink diamonds and glitter and sealed in a walnut box of such exquisite design that Antiques Roadshow presenters would be wetting their pants with excitement, would that be acceptable?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> I think 'myopic, sycophantic, over-zealous, obtuse imbecile' is the descriptive phrase you're looking for; though seeing as I'm becoming Australianised, w*nkers. If he used Crystal Rock or, god help us, something out of a cut glass jar with a lid finely constructed out of unicorn teeth, encrusted with pink diamonds and glitter and sealed in a walnut box of such exquisite design that Antiques Roadshow presenters would be wetting their pants with excitement, would that be acceptable?


Not unless Panda Ears were involved, baby ones, used to make wash mitts


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> I think 'myopic, sycophantic, over-zealous, obtuse imbecile' is the descriptive phrase you're looking for; though seeing as I'm becoming Australianised, w*nkers. If he used Crystal Rock or, god help us, something out of a cut glass jar with a lid finely constructed out of unicorn teeth, encrusted with pink diamonds and glitter and sealed in a walnut box of such exquisite design that Antiques Roadshow presenters would be wetting their pants with excitement, would that be acceptable?


I think you summed it up there, lots of Pedanditicals


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

gordonpuk said:


> Not unless Panda Ears were involved, baby ones, used to make wash mitts


Must say i did find this one funny lol :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's it! From now on I shall call it the Panda Ear syndrome.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd rather give this guy £20 and know what he's using than my local hand car wash who use brick acid and don't give 2 hoots about the finish! Just out of intrest I wonder how much the op would charge and what products he'd use?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I've just seen the OP.........


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

James B said:


> I started out my self cleaning cars for about the same money and im proud that, everyone has to start somewhere.


Same for me also, gave me a good core for the business and worthwhile experience.
Too many so called detailers popping up that are no different to the guy in the OP's post, but think they are superior because of the products they use.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't see the problem myself, the geezer's just earning a living, and all power to him.
If anything i think it's bang out of order, trying to ridicule the fella by posting this in the first place, but there you go, you get all that


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Any clues as to what the swearword censored is? Can't think of a 3 letter swear word tbh but it seems the op has gone AWOL with his tail between his legs so won't reply.
My mistake, there's stars either end,probably for attention seeking. Maybe the 0P is the valeter “in question”?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

If you clowns would let some valeter do your car for £20 then you rock on :lol: you pay for what you get. Yawnes.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't see the problem myself, the geezer's just earning a living, and all power to him.
> If anything i think it's bang out of order, trying to ridicule the fella by posting this in the first place, but there you go, you get all that


The so called geezer is claiming social benifits so work it out for your self :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> If you clowns would let some valeter do your car for £20 then you rock on :lol: you pay for what you get. Yawnes.


Touchy! :lol:

I have done a few people's cars for £20 or even free. Does this mean you are far superior to me also?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Gazjs said:


> Touchy! :lol:
> 
> I have done a few people's cars for £20 or even free. Does this mean you are far superior to me also?


Touchy very :thumb: 
When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I would also like to add, I don't believe product choice has ANYTHING to do with superior/un-superior results. Yes they may help slightly. But it's all down to the skill of the user.

I bet if you payed in the 100's for a valet/detail and those same products you stated we're used, you wouldn't even manage to tell the difference!


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Touchy very :thumb:
> When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


Clearly people do :thumb:

I suppose we are a special breed. Some people pay thousands for a car and get great enjoyment out of them. Not everyone is as anal as us, and TBH, good on them :thumb:

It's each to there own, and that also applies to your post. We all have different ideas in life and what he is doing, will make some person very happy I suppose! It's a step above fairy liquid and a sponge and I bet the car owner will show it off just like we show ours off, and be very proud.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I valet quite a few cars (friends & family friends)

Range Rover Sports
Porsche 911
VW Tourag 

Just to name a few

I charge between £20-£50 (depends what car it is and what needs doing)

I use AutoSmart, Car-Chem, Auto Finesse.

I have a full time job, and this started off as a hobby. It's 1 day a week I do this....

I haven't F****d anyones paint up - So what does that make me?

By all means i'm no detailer, and I don't name myself as one! But i'm no brand snob either, if a product works, then I use it!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Feeling the pain for the OP. He was just pointing out the advert, and i kinda agree that ****pit shine is ****. You guys have bashed the crap out of him lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

evogeof said:


> If you clowns would let some valeter do your car for £20 then you rock on :lol: you pay for what you get. Yawnes.


Do you mean you get what you pay for? Quite ironic you picking fault with someone when you're not without fault yourself. Oh and "yawns" would be the correct spelling.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Have used ****pit shines for years now must be ok same people still doing cars for in my spare time when not working


Agreed, the turtle wax one he uses is good too.

Just use a microfiber to take the shine away a bit, its what I use, that or AS one :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I know many <<detailers>> that ask rediculous amounts of money and they do hack jops.. And second you dont have the right to judge someone in public .if you have problem with him just dont go


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

evogeof said:


> The so called geezer is claiming social benifits so work it out for your self :thumb:


And you know this how? I think your full of sh!t!! you tried to make this guy look a c*nt and it backfired!

how did the dealer applied supaguard go :wall::wall:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Just use a microfiber to take the shine away a bit, its what I use, that or AS one :thumb:


Will try this later. I have a can of it in the back of the cupboard, last time i tried it, it was far too shiney.  Didn't think to wipe it off again with a MF :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone managed to find this guy on facebook? Maybe he should see this...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

kybert said:


> Will try this later. I have a can of it in the back of the cupboard, last time i tried it, it was far too shiney.  Didn't think to wipe it off again with a MF :thumb:


Works well. I spray a small amount on the dash and buff off, like you would do with a house polish on table 

I like the finish, stops marks etc but not shiny :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

kybert said:


> Feeling the pain for the OP. He was just pointing out the advert, and i kinda agree that ****pit shine is ****. You guys have bashed the crap out of him lol


It's ok this place is full of keyboard Warriors they wouldn't say out to ya face :lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> And you know this how? I think your full of sh!t!! you tried to make this guy look a c*nt and it backfired!
> 
> how did the dealer applied supaguard go :wall::wall:


It went fantastic thank you and for free to :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

evogeof said:


> Touchy very :thumb:
> When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


Washing with one bucket and run of the mill car shampoo will not "****" the paintwork.

I wash my parents cars with cheap simoniz shampoo from costco, one bucket and a microfibre washmitt - their (black) car is not over swirly, it's clean and shiney after i've finished and most importantly, they are happy with the job! As would 99.9% people.

For most folk, detailing is complete nonsense and a waste of time. It would be a strange old place if everybody done like for like....

If you've ever bought a second hand car, i can pretty much guarantee this is how it's been washed all its life - yet you probably still bought it based on condition.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

evogeof said:


> It's ok this place is full of keyboard Warriors they wouldn't say out to ya face :lol:


Keyboard warriors eh? Weren't you the one who started this thread about some poor guy trying to make a living. Talk about double standards.....


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

evogeof said:


> Touchy very :thumb:
> When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


Maybe you've missed the point of the £20 valet? Has he said 'ill use Swissvax' then turned up with Turtle wax? Nope - he's been honest and up front, and then it's down to you to decide to use him? Surely that's the same as any company listed in the yellow pages? He's just trying to earn some extra cash and why not?

As for the comment about paying £1000's for a car then using amateurs to clean it, how many Kossovan hand washes do you see these days charging £4 a go? Are they quiet and full of £500 bangers? Nope...

I've even seen Bentleys and Lamborghini's in these places.

99% of people just want there car to look clean, it's not our job to judge how or where unless your prepared to do it yourself...


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

evogeof said:


> It's ok this place is full of keyboard Warriors they wouldn't say out to ya face :lol:


:lol::lol:

Why didn't you go and tell the valeter what you thought of his set-up instead of running on to the forum ..... Behind .... Wait for it .... A KEYBOARD.

:wave:

Anyway, away off topic now anyway :lol: just concentrate on what keeps you happy and worry about no one else. Easy stress free life that way :thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Touchy very :thumb:
> When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


How do you pay an amateur?


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

His £20 valet is probably a lot better for your car than anything dealer applied.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

evogeof said:


> Touchy very :thumb:
> When you pay £1000's for your cars would you want some Amateur to **** the paint work up for £20?? I doubt it.


I think you've lost the plot mate as for calling people clowns sounds a bit like the "pot calling the kettle black". Anyway why are you judging anyone else by your own standards,you're only setting yourself for an almighty fall


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I love these type of threads

Off to get some popcorn


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

It does seem at the moment that unless you're using golden buckets with swissvax car bath and charging £100's for a simple wash, then you're classed as a peasant of the car care world. Wake up people, there's a time and a place for your £1000 waxes, £40 brushes etc just like there's a place for your good old bog standard shampoo's, polishes and waxes and in all honesty does it really matter what the guy uses? He's not affecting your car or robbing money off you is he?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lloydy said:


> I love these type of threads
> 
> Off to get some popcorn


This needs to stop-- I have loads of work to be doing, not refreshing this page every 5 mins :thumb:  :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

typical evo driver :roll:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hahaha, "peasant of the car care world" love that one!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just read through I think what needs to be said has been said so time to close


----------

